# Runs or playwaves near bellingham WA.?



## sean_d_85 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am going to be working in Bellingham Wa. for a week with lots of free time. I have a rockstar, and a 13 ft cat. Is there anything worth doing now? I dont have the highest expectations with water this low, but would be happy to find something that has III or better water, or even just a play wave? I played in the Skagit a little and might look into the NF Nooksack on the way up to Baker, but looking for something else. Thinking about the Suiattle too, but any other recommendations would be swell. 
Thanks!


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

I moved from bellingham from lack of water and no one interested in going to the water there was lol. .. maybe the sauk has water in it, it's a pretty good float


----------



## mtnsurfista (Mar 4, 2006)

check out the skookumchuck wave if you have a chance!


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry to say this but we have nothing going for us water wise right now. Rubber boats are being used more often for checking crab pots than floating rivers. The rivers are lower that ever and anything remotely whitewater has been turned into rocks. The exception of the dam fed skagit is true. Just consider that it really has only one -III and it is a 2+ hour drive from Bham. Also recently Hwy 20 is blocked at the town just beyond the put in. Fire was in the area and I haven't heard if they are stopping people getting to the river. Get ahold of me while your are in town if you want to try out sea kayaking.


----------



## sean_d_85 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Thanks for the advice!*

Tripple, me and my girlfriend would be down for sea kayaking. Ill look into renting some today. Let me know if your free and would want to go.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

*The Thompson River?*

The Thompson river would be about a 3 1/2 hour drive for you but it still has a fair amount of water (17,000 Cfs +/- ). If this option interests you let me know - I can give you some more detailed info


----------

